# Modelle 2004 // Mercury SL



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Das neue Topmodell bei Bergwerk begeistert durch das Rahmengewicht von nur 1.390 Gramm.
Extrem dünnwandige, unterschiedlich konifizierte Rohre aus 7020 Aluminium bieten eine maximale Verwindungssteifigkeit. Die klassischen Cross-Country Eigenschaften machen das Bike zu einer technischen Innovation auf höchstem Niveau.


**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## haubbay (5. September 2003)

ot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (5. September 2003)

Hallo haubbay, 

der Rahmen kostet  1.250,- 

Ihn gibts als einzelnen Rahmen bzw. als Komplettrad mit 
Endurance (XT) bzw. 
Race (XTR) Ausstattung.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------

